# Inverter Upgrade



## jmdraft (Jan 26, 2013)

Now that my house has finally gotten comfortable, it’s time to upgrade my inverter to run stuff like *refrigerator, microwave, stereo system, computer, household appliances, air compressor etc. I want something with *hardwire terminals. Over the years of researching it, I’ve always heard that I should get pure sine wave but I’ve heard form some that modified sine wave is good enough if the wattage is high enough.

My house: http://geriatricgourmet.com/Home_Off_Grid.html

So now I want to hear form some folks who have actually been living off grid for some years. How much wattage, pure or modified, what brands etc? Any suggestions?


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

I personally prefer pure sine just because there will be no compatibility issues with any power supplies. I've used/installed Trace Sinewave inverters (a few years ago), the SW2512 and SW4024 and had very good luck with them.


----------

